# saw the fattest red



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

id say it was 7-8" and 3 inches wide!

they wanted 50 bucks for it


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!! PICS!!!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i got no camera


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehe, sorry i had to. And for 50 bucks go buy it.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i wish i had the space
that thing is a beast!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i wish i had the space
> that thing is a beast!


 Cant you make space? Buy it and sell the others


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i cant sell my ATF

and i just cant sell my other fish


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ya i understand, its just if i walked past that, i would do every thing in my power to take it home, then inculdes putting it in a foam tank for a month, with a filter untill i got a better tank for it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3"







Are you shoore it wasnt an ugly PACU???


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i know the difference between pacus and reds

never seen a pacu with razor teeth


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NICE


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> i know the difference between pacus and reds
> 
> never seen a pacu with razor teeth


 Some teeths of Pacus can pertrude the same as Ps.







Not as impressive, but possible. But Im not trying to downplay your knowledge, but stating that it might be..

But if it is and as imp-ressive as you described it, then Id say get that mofo


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ah that thing can only be happy in a 200 gallon tank


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

sounds sweet







man i would jump on that but if i came across that...like u, i would not have the space.







oh well, maybey you'll be prepared 4 da future


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if they held that fat red for a couple months i would get it, im planning on getting a new 125 acrylic soon


----------

